# 1st app for ICSI at Seacroft Hosp, Leeds...



## Dreams41 (Oct 30, 2010)

Hello, We have just been referred to LCRM at Seacroft Hospital for ICSI treatment. First appointment is in March, what should we expect at this appointment and are there any specific questions we need to ask? Is anyone else about to start or receiving treatment at leeds? 
It has been a long and emotional 4yr journey to get here. TTC for 4yrs, Laproscopy in 2009 Dx Endo and blocked/twisted tubes, Die x-ray, then further Laproscopy to remove  left ovary and blocked tube. DH SA low count, poor mobility and morpology. Now told ICSI only chance to conceive.


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

to FF, Dreams41!!! This is a great website for support, information, laughter and friendship, it has kept me (relatively!) sane though all my treatment. Have a good look round the site, post in whatever section you want and make yourself at home. There are so many sections here with a huge amount of information, so whatever you are going through there will be someone here to help you.

Here are a couple of links that I think might help you.

Yorkshire - CLICK HERE I am sure the lovely ladies there will be able to give you some info on Seacroft

I see you have already found the tubal factors section, here is the Male factors board ~ CLICK HERE

Questions for your first cycle consultation ~ (use the ones that apply) CLICK HERE

A Rough Guide To IVF ~CLICK HERE (This is a breakdown of the procedure of IVF which is the same as ICSI up until the point of fertilisation, With ICSI the embryologist injects one good sperm into one good egg, and repeats until all are used. So it gives them a helping hand, with IVF the eggs and sperm are left to fertilise by themselves)

ICSI chat ~ CLICK HERE

Keep a diary of your treatment (or just read the experiences of others) ~ CLICK HERE

While undergoing treatment, you might find it useful to join other ladies having treatment at the same time. The Cycle Buddies threads are just for that. Just pop along to the appropriate month and say "Hi" when you are ready to start treatment ~ CLICK HERE

The What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) thread will give you some info on how to navigate the site ~ CLICK HERE

We also have a newbie night in the chat room every Wednesday where you can meet other new members and a few more experienced (I won't use the term "old"!) members will be there to answer any questions you have about the site. CLICK HERE FOR INFO ON NEWBIE CHAT

Please feel free to ask more questions here, or on any other part of the site, there will be wonderful helpful people there to give you lots of support, information and cyber hugs if you need it. We go through all the highs and lows of treatment together.

Good luck!           

Sue


----------



## Jess1 (Jan 17, 2011)

Hi Dreams41,
Just a quick hello,and hope your tx goes well for you and your DH.
I'm about to start my tx this month for I,V,F at the same place,this is my first time at being at this Hospital,and they all seem nice  The first appointment mainly is alot of paper work etc getting bloods sorted and clearing up any last min thing's that need doing,(I had a scan on my first one (I don't know if it will be the same for you) I hope this helps a little.
My neighbour had a course of tx her first time at the same place !! with ICSI, She too had a few thing's wrong and her HD had low count too and it all went wonderfully well   again I hope this gives you some hope  
If you would like to ask me anymore about anything,I will be happy to help .. till then take care


----------



## Eesha44 (Oct 22, 2010)

Hi Dreams,

Just read your post and thought I would tell you that we are having IVF at Seacroft at the moment - it is the two week wait for me now ... Although it is our first time doing IVF and so i dont have anything to compare it to, I have a lot of faith in them. With it being a new unit, it is all sparkly clean and shiny and new, the staff are all friendly and the process has been organised and quite quick really. If I remember rightly, the first appointment is with the consultant who will go through your history with you, asking you questions about your cycle, any investigations you have have had done, etc. If I were you, I would write down any questions or issues you have, as they easily go out of your head once you are in there.

I wish you all the best with your treatment hon,     
Eesha xx


----------



## Dreams41 (Oct 30, 2010)

Thank u all for your replies and advice. The page links r really useful, especially pg with qu to ask. We always forget to ask things when put on spot and its only when we get back to the car that we remember what we've not asked. Print out of that pg is definately coming with us! Eesha, i'll be keeping everything crossed for u over next week, let us know how u get on. Nice to know that hosp is nice and clean.
Does anyone know how much ICSI will effect day to day work? I keep putting off saying anything but know the time will come when i have to tell them whats going on. Anyone got any experience or advice on how to approach this with work?


----------



## Dreams41 (Oct 30, 2010)

Jess which consultant r u under? Ive been referred by Mr Macrow to the care of Mrs Sharma. Hope ur tx goes well. Our apt isn't until March 2nd, and then we r away over Easter hols so don't think we'll be starting treating until April. Can u ask ur neighbour how much the ICSI treatment effected her day to day work. Thanks x


----------



## Jess1 (Jan 17, 2011)

Hello again Dreams41,
My neighbour worked in a hospital (not as a nurse or anything) just calling for ppl to go in and see the doc etc with their files ,but she was always on her feet and worked full time,but first of all she started adding up all the time she had took for days at seacroft, and making them up, till she looked into it and found out she didn't need to in the end   She managed it really well with the hours worked and with being on meds etc .... I don't think their is any right way or wrong way of telling your boss what your about to go through,just that if their good enough they will understand that it's important to you and that whatever role your in, that you can tell them that you will try  to work around the two the best you can ( see where you can take leave,or make days up etc ) but my thoughts is it doesn't matter what they say or what happens,it's not going to stop you or I in doing what we want to do in the end,i hope that makes sense   I'm under Balen,but don't think my week is going to fall under him   but they all do the same thing and all want the end result, so that's good enough for me !! All the best Dreams41 I hope it goes well for you ( and little old me


----------



## Eesha44 (Oct 22, 2010)

my work have been amazingly brilliant about my ivf. I work for the prison service and in january transferred to a new establishment, so it felt really really awkward raising it with my new boss, didnt want them to think i didnt care about the job. But had long talk with my manager and was just really open about my feelings and how conflicted i felt about starting ivf and new job at same time, and acknowledged it was really bad timing. Boss was fantastic, so supportive, giving me plenty of time off for appointments, and said i could just come in late / go home early when i felt rough during stim phase. now i am on 2 weeks leave, which she approved no problem.

i hope your employers are as supportive as mine have been, i am sure they will be. after all, someone has to continue the species! let me know how you get on - best of luck!!
x


----------



## nichola83 (Jan 31, 2011)

hi,

me and my partner are soon to begin ivf at seacroft its a bit of a treck for us but we are both really happy with all the staff there they are all really friendly. fingers crossed for you


----------



## Chez2k (Apr 29, 2004)

Hi ladies, 

I curious to find out how long you had to wait for your ICSI treatment at Seacroft? 

Dreams41 and other ladies who are currently undergoing treatment... I hope it all goes well. xx


----------

